# New to Johannesburg



## howe73 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new to Johannesburg, having moved here from London 3 weeks ago. I'm keen to start meeting new people & making the most of my spare time. Are their any other newbies here? Or any established Jo'burg vetrans who ould like to meet up for a drink/food at some point?

Thanks


----------

